# Who is AWOL ?



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmmm, there seems to be a few regular posters missing since I've been away...or not posting hardly at all..where's Georgiaxplant, AprilT, LynnD, and Vivjen ... Even Shali , Glinda & Nona all regular posters  have only been seen rarely lately ..  and our regular posting male pinups  Jim, Josiah  and Ken all regular posters  seem to be conspicuous by their absence or minimal posts...is it something I said.?.am I not wearing the right deodorant...?? :why:

I'm concerned about Josiah..not seen him for a long time, has _anyone_?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2015)

I have no idea where they are.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 18, 2015)

:dunno:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know either though I have my suspicions.  Only one one I know about is LynnD who apparently was banned due to having been banned in the past and returning.  I didn't see anything that called for a ban however.  I just work here.


----------



## Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...er-being-here-for-a-month?p=252986#post252986


Read post 7 and you have answered your own question Holly.

There are a lot of what was once regular posters that are no longer posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes but not all at once and not all in the same 10 days Bee.. 

Anyway thanks to all who sent me a PM explaining...I now have an answer to my question. ...but still I'd like to know if Josiah is OK..no-one seems to know!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

Holly you mentioned Vivjen in your original post, yet her last post was 27/03, also rkunsaw last posted 18/3, he used to be a very good regular poster.....................


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes but not all at once and not all in the same 10 days Bee..
> 
> Anyway thanks *to all who sent me a PM explaining*...I now have an answer to my question. ...but still I'd like to know if Josiah is OK..no-one seems to know!!



haha! I bet some of those explanations are _interesting, _in a manner of speaking.  I just sent you a PM. The truth is in other threads......so judge for yourself and look at SB's post in "Forum Support" section.  btw I don't know anything about Josiah, or GeorgiaX.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes VJ and rkunsaw did used to post regularly, I suppose having been working so many hours the last few months I hadn't really noticed they weren't posting as often as they'd been before. However when what seems like a lot of people are not posting that becomes quite noticeable quite quickly especially as I have more time to be on here until I return to work.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> haha! I bet some of those explanations are _interesting, _in a manner of speaking.  I just sent you a PM. The truth is in other threads......so judge for yourself and look at SB's post in "Forum Support" section.  btw I don't know anything about Josiah, or GeorgiaX.



Thanks AC I just read SB's post in Forum support  and suggestions, I think I've got the whole  picture now..thanks to everyone, I knew something wasn't right , but now I know I wasn't imagining it..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks AC I just read SB's post in Forum support  and suggestions, I think I've got the whole  picture now..thanks to everyone, I knew something wasn't right , but now I know I wasn't imagining it..



Yes... I believe SB cleared up what REALLY happened.


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 18, 2015)

I am still here; and it is kind of you to notice my absence....
i have been lurking....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Heyyyy Nice to see you VJ...  very glad you're still here..


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks, Holly.....I will post, when I am ready again!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Of course , that's the beauty of the internet you are at no-one's beck and call...see you when you're ready..


----------



## Debby (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe too folks, with the weather being better everywhere, a lot of the regulars are spending time in the garden, going for walks, mowing lawns and so on.  I know that's keeping me busy a lot.  I've got a garden going and the lawn takes me over an hour to mow when I do it.  Plus hanging wash out on the line instead of tossing it into the dryer and then there's the weeding!!!!   Oh my goodness the weeding.  That's never ending because I do like a tidy garden so that's my fault.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

So true Debby..often in the summer forums tend to quieten down for all the reasons you state plus folks on holiday (vacation) too...


----------



## Josiah (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you Holly and others for your concern about my well being. I'm OK. I've been devoting a lot more attention to the real world and consciously spending a lot less time in front of my computer. Thanks in large part to comments Glinda has made about her fitness regimen, I've been inspire to get off my ass and I'm now participating in a fitness program for an hour every day. Thank you Glinda. My wife's condition continues to deteriorate and she is now being cared for by a hospice group.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Ahhh there you are Josiah, I'm very glad you popped in we were getting a little bit concerned about you.. Sorry to hear your wife is now deteriorating to the point where she needs Hospice care, it's good that she is being looked after so well but must also be heart rending for you and your family too. 

So you're on an exercise regime now huh?..go that man!!  I have to say when I was away for 9 or 10 days, I walked many KM's every day and swam once or twice a day..and I felt hugely better for it too..I only wish I didn't live atop a steep hill here , and I'd walk more..alright going down it's the coming back up that's the killer..


----------



## Kadee (Jun 18, 2015)

I haven't noticed Rob ? For a while? 
It's a nice touch to have others looking out for us, I don't,mind  it at all, some may shrug and think we are being busybodies, but many of us a creeping up to our use by dates it's nice to know our " friends" are healthy and well 
Thanks for your reminder/ post Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree with you Kadee, it's nice to know people are looking out for you and you're not just an anonymous name on a forum..IMO anyway..

I obviously wasn't looking for you chikadee because we are in regular touch so I knew where you were and thank goodness you're still one of the constants on here and may you always be .. 

BTW I know where Rob is and he's OK..


----------



## Kadee (Jun 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I agree with you Kadee, it's nice to know people are looking out for you and you're not just an anonymous name on a forum..IMO anyway..
> 
> I obviously wasn't looking for you chikadee because we are in regular touch so I knew where you were and thank goodness you're still one of the constants on here and may you always be ..
> 
> BTW I know where Rob is and he's OK..


That's Good, I'm useally on here the  same time as him playing song games, but I hadn't noticed him lately

We are counting down the weeks to when we will be away for a MONTH .. Flying to Gold Coast on August 1st...Their daytime temptures at moment are mid 20s SA , average 14c ,I'm glad I have my IPad it's so easy to,take away, use on plane, use anywhere....


----------



## Glinda (Jun 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thank you Holly and others for your concern about my well being. I'm OK. I've been devoting a lot more attention to the real world and consciously spending a lot less time in front of my computer. Thanks in large part to comments Glinda has made about her fitness regimen, I've been inspire to get off my ass and I'm now participating in a fitness program for an hour every day. Thank you Glinda. My wife's condition continues to deteriorate and she is now being cared for by a hospice group.



Josiah, I'm  so sorry to hear about your wife's condition.  I know this must be a very emotional and trying time for you.  As for your exercise routine, I'm glad I could inspire you in that regard.  Perhaps whatever exercise you're doing will activate your endorphins and give you a sense of well being.  I hope so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thank you Holly and others for your concern about my well being. I'm OK. I've been devoting a lot more attention to the real world and consciously spending a lot less time in front of my computer. Thanks in large part to comments Glinda has made about her fitness regimen, I've been inspire to get off my ass and I'm now participating in a fitness program for an hour every day. Thank you Glinda. My wife's condition continues to deteriorate and she is now being cared for by a hospice group.



I'm glad that Glinda convinced to start a fitness program Josiah, that's great!  I'm very sorry to hear your wife is getting worse, it must be very hard for you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thank you Holly and others for your concern about my well being. I'm OK. I've been devoting a lot more attention to the real world and consciously spending a lot less time in front of my computer. Thanks in large part to comments Glinda has made about her fitness regimen, I've been inspire to get off my ass and I'm now participating in a fitness program for an hour every day. Thank you Glinda. My wife's condition continues to deteriorate and she is now being cared for by a hospice group.



Glad you have begun getting some exercise as it's good for your overall health, not just physical.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2015)

I post when I can....I have games blocked and try and stay out of Politics and Religion..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm with you Ken, although I don't have political and religion blocked, I read them to get perspective on other people's thoughts  but rarely if ever comment on them.

I like the games they keep the old grey cells oiled...but amusingly or not as the case may be, I have the Humour section blocked, and rarely see any of the Joke sections unless I stumble across them accidentally..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm with you Ken, although I don't have political and religion blocked, I read them to get perspective on other people's thoughts  but rarely if ever comment on them.
> 
> I like the games they keep the old grey cells oiled...but amusingly or not as the case may be, *I have the Humour section blocked, and rarely see any of the Joke sections unless I stumble across them accidentally..*



That could be why you are missing some of my posts..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes probably , if that's where you mainly post


----------

